# Best way to tackle chip on wheel



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

Since getting my Evoque’s alloys powder coated gloss black last year I’ve managed to keep them in good order, no kerbing or the like.

Found out a little time ago whilst filling up a stone at some stage has struck one of the spokes and chipped it down to bare metal. Not a happy chap at all.

What’s the best way to correct this? It’s around the size of half a little finger nail. I’m thinking of getting my cars front grill painted gloss black shortly, just wondering if they could tackle the wheel at the same time?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Never tried it myself but have seen a friend do it to a Land Rover wheel. 

It is a trick he learnt in the Marines: Araldite or similar mixed with baking soda (sodium bicarbonate). Apparently, they dent or break a lot things which need to work the next time they use them.

Key the area to be treated with sandpaper and then fill the hole, building it up in layers; add Araldite, add in bicarb, brush off surplus bicarb, let it harden for an hour, repeat as often as necessary to build up the chipped area. 

The Araldite hardens much more by chemical reaction with the bicarb than it does normally. 

When the surface is built up, let it cure for 24 hrs, then sand back, prime and paint per normal.

The advantage is that the Araldite and bicarb compound is less absorbent of water than fillers and it keys nicely for primer and paint.

Peter


----------

